# Hymer B584 240V electrics



## AlanAfrica (May 13, 2011)

I am thinking of buying a 1994 B584. Could anyone tell me were are, if any, 240V outlets in the as built version?

Thanks

Alan


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

In my 2000 model there is one socket in the bathroom, one above the sinks in the kitchen area and one above the fridge in the middle of the van.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Don't know for sure but I expect it will have at least a couple somewhere. Not too difficult to add more if you need them.



Trevor


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

We originally had a 1995 B584 and it had as said 1 in washroom, one above sink, one above work surface and 2 let into the fixed table. All were 2 pin continental.

Regards


----------



## AlanAfrica (May 13, 2011)

Thanks for all replies we now have a good idea of what we will find.

Alan


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

Ours is a 2001, with as quoted 1 in bathroom,1 above sink but we have 2 sockets + 2pin plug and 12volt / tv socket above fridge and 2 sockets
+ 12 volt/ tv/satellite socket on surface near fixed table.
Nick


----------

